
Introduction to HAProxy Maps - phil21
https://www.haproxy.com/blog/introduction-to-haproxy-maps/
======
PM_ME_YOUR_CAT
You guys are really upping your game with content like this. I love your
"Introduction to" blog posts, and it honestly helps more than the
documentation ever could. Just don't burn out. Quick question regarding your
Enterprise offering: Any chance to see some specific configurations and usage
of your hardware boxes in blog post format? I see the pages and numbers, but
there really isn't much to be desired when comparing it with just getting an
off-the-shelf box and throwing a distro with HAProxy on it.

~~~
rogerdonut
We greatly appreciate these comments :) I'll pass these nice words on to the
teams involved. Regarding the hardware -- I'll submit that suggestion as I
believe it's definitely a good topic to cover. Thanks again!

